# Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Nov 18th 9am



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sorry for the short notice guys. This month's FF ride kinda snuck up on me since we pushed back last month's spooky FF Halloween ride a week. The weather is FINALLY cooling down, so we're back to morning rides again! Meet up at Library Park, 321 South Myrtle @ 9am.. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue close by.  Drop/side stands up @9:30 to enjoy a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!


----------



## Denso (Nov 16, 2017)

Typically how long is the ride??


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2017)

Denso said:


> Typically how long is the ride??



I don't think I've ever timed it, but I'd guess between 2-3 hours. Many of us hang out afterwards and get a bite to eat, a drink or just just hang out & shoot the breeze.


----------



## Denso (Nov 16, 2017)

Cool.  Thanks.  Just looking out for my own personal selfish need to ride and avoid yard work and other commitments!  LOL.  

Looks like fun.  I want to join, but unfortunately, have other stuff getting in the way!  haha..  Next time!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2017)

Any pics?? Had to work this time


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Nov 18, 2017)

Fun ride on a nice November day with the Foothill Flyers!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 18, 2017)

That was today?! Whoops[emoji53]


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 19, 2017)

back to mornings at the foothill flyers ride.good times as always.


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 13, 2017)

Will there be a foothill Ride this week?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> Will there be a foothill Ride this week?



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monrovia-foothill-flyers-ride-dec-16th-9am.122566/


----------

